# my other critters



## critters88 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is a pic of of my sugar gliders,I have 15 and the other pic is my german shepards the darker one is 1 1/2 yr. old Fluzzie and the lighter one is my 12 yr. old Abby. Just thought I would share the other fur babies in my life.  Oh and the cage in the back ground is my bunny Oliver cant really see him he is sleeping.


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cute. Sugar glider eating a cherrio?


----------



## critters88 (Jan 23, 2013)

wellington said:


> Very cute. Sugar glider eating a cherrio?


Yes not their main diet but they like them for a treat now and then


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665 (Mar 22, 2013)

That's my dog bitty


----------



## Frog Tropics (Mar 23, 2013)

Cute sugar glider! I've always thought they seemed very cool. But we have pet chipmunks and flying squirrels and they already are kind of like rival gangs in our house (they don't like the smell of each other and they're not friends). My friend has a sugar glider. She calls it her "spider-glidey" and says it's very sweet.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful dogs!! And they look well taken care of and loved.


----------

